# Cthulu, Cricket and Storm's ~ Guess the Colour, New Piccies



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Cthulu dropped hers on Tuesday at 7am, and Cricket dropped a whole thirteen more last night, at 6pm o.o. There are 20 babies in the nest, which lives next to my bed. They're so pink and wriggly.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Does anyone have any quite little pinkie comparison pics so I can sex these beasties? I'm not sure I want to let all 20 grow on, and my fiance wants some for the snakes. I promised him the bucks, but they all look so similar... And tips? Comparison photos? I checked the stickied thread, but its not so much help XD.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They'r all rink and pinkled; wassup with dat? Are they gonna be hairless? Stretchmousies?

Hooray! they're mousies!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

They's normal bubbas. The oldest seven are chuuby, the teeny ones are flagging a little.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They look nice and long, good amount of fat on them from what I can see! 

Its good to see my lines continuing since i don't have them anymore


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Sad. Yesh, they's lovely lines. Mummy Mousies are very good and don't seem bothered by my poking around. They're gonna make some lucky people loverly pets. Two of the big ones are already pigmenting in dark . One of them is almost certainly *touch wood* a doe too. *Crosses fingers*. Now just to sex them properly :?

Edit: Stupid sad face was cos I didn't know what had happened  :shock: *hugs*. Now I see the posts. I sorry hun. I PM'd you.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope Willow knows she's on everyone's mind, with warm and comforting thoughts.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes indeed .

Well, like I said you can have whatever you like out of the litter, just say the words . Well. Apart from my black doe XD. (Unless she gets eaten *touch wood*). The champers really are lovely mice.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Moustress 

I would like a couple of mice from my lines to breed into new stock I get, sounds silly and sentimental, but it'll make me think i'm not entirely starting from scratch.

Thanks for posting these pictures Kage, makes me think the last 18 months of hard work has not been for nothing  I hope my mice that went to Gentia and Ian are working just as hard! lol

W xx


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

:lol: I had a bash at sexing them just now; 6 does out of 20 pinkies :lol: Just my luck. I think some of them might be does but too small for me to recognise. I took five of the almost definite boys out, I'll try again tomorrow and see if anything's changed.

I marked you out a massive black buck and a big dark red eyed buck. You can pick later . The red eyed one is a fiesty monster. The black one is just lazy.

And my big black pink is a doe  I'm so happy XD. I always wanted a black mouse.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Jelly bean photos .

Gramma's boys, one of which might actually be a girl;










My big fat black girlie;










Group Photo;










And just for the insane cute;










I know, I know, Christmas hat makes me a terrible person....


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Time for more pictures :love1

They're getting naughty in their old age...

Guess the colour time!








The lighter one on the far left. The other two are definitely dove looking, but she's lighter. The runt is just the same. They aren't white, definitely gray with a very blueish tinge to them. I think pink eyed, but I'm not certain.








At the front








At the back









The three blacks . One is my doe, Obsidian. One is a fat fat buck marked out for Gramma, and one is heading for the petstore. They're all different shades o.o. For a while I thought the fat buck might be chocolate.

This is my runty girl. I've always had a soft spot for the runts >>. I know its naughty. Even though we cut the litter down, she still managed to sneak in to the survivors XD. I don't feel right about her going on to someone else though, so she's staying here as a nanny/pet.

















These three are the does for sale from this litter. I'ma put them up in the sales forum . They're all a good size, two are very big and one is middling. All Dove in the same ish shades. One has a teeny little white tail tip.









My three keepers, I think. The runt, the only black doe in the whole litter, and the one who's colour I don't recognise XD. The black one is a trouble maker, I can tell. She's been biggest since day 1 though. She's going on to make the next generation, I hope .









Same again . Plus an extra dove doe. I'm undecided between her and the unknown colour. She's bigger.









Two boys and two girls for Gramma to pick from. They're from the first litter and therefore come up much larger, cos of their head start. The black has a white tail tip and toes, and his black is a completely different, lighter and a bit more chocolatey, shade than my doe.









Gramma's little pile of fuzz.









Gramma's buck, playing dead. Inne cute?


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

They are so adorable at this stage! I love the little man playing possum at the end. 

I'm not much help with colors... I don't know my pale selfs very well.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i want the black one!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You've got Blacks, Doves and Silvers (Dove based)

Looking forward to meeting my bubba's near christmas!!


----------

